# My 9 year old just nailed a STUD bird!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This is his 2nd bird, This one is a little bigger.
Body wise he's huge! 1 1/8" spurs...8" beard.


:?:? Just tried to post pictures for a HOUR!!!!!

WTF! This new forum format BS sucks!

If you want to see pictures, I'm posting them on Monster muleys,
The Utah section.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I put it in the General hunting section on Monster muleys...Not Utah.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Dang nice bird Goofy! Really wish I wasn't gimped up, this was gonna be my debut year for the old gobblers  Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG, I Finnaly figured out how to post an atchment..

My youngest boys 2013 turkey!

I sure like the full size pics better U dont have to click on to enlarge..

Is there a way to do that with an atchment?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice bird.:flock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> View attachment 12961
> 
> 
> OMG, I Finnaly figured out how to post an atchment..
> ...


That turkey is bigger than your kid.

To attach a full size picture you will need to have that picture hosted on another site or in the phot gallery here, but if it is hosted here I believe that you are limited to just a few photos.

Once it is hosted either here or somewhere else open the photo, right click the photo and select properties and then highlight the URL and copy it. Then come back here to your post and click on the yellow Insert Image box on the top of the reply or posting box. 









Then paste the URL into the box that comes up and follow instructions.

It takes longer to explain how to do it that to just do it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks critter, I'll see if I can figure that move out next...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a stud of a bird!. Congrats to you and your boy


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Big congrats to you and your boy !

I always thought it was the best when I got what I was chasing. 1000% better when it's your kid:!:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome bird! Congrats


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Dang nice bird, congrats
Aren't u glad you have your own private ranch and don't have to fight the public idiots


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^Yes, for turkeys at least.....And an elk now and then^^^^^


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats awesome! Congrats!


----------

